# Server ermitteln



## sockeqwe (25. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Server auf irgendeinen Rechner im Netzwerk laufen ...

Meine Frage: Wie kann ich vom Clienet aus ,den Server ermitteln, bzw. die IP des Rechners, wo der Server läuft ...


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

Soll das heißen du weißt nicht wo der Server läuft?
Da bleibt zur Not nur ein Scan im gesamten Adressbereich des Netzwerks.


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2007)

Wenn du den Port kennst, gegen alle möglichen IPs im Netz prüfen. Anders haste da imho schlechte Karten.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

Dürfte je nach Netz eine Weile dauern und eventuell vom Intrusion Detection System des Netzes als Angriff erkannt werden  :wink:


----------



## GoWa (25. Apr 2007)

Denke sowas wäre da richtig:

MulticastSocket
-kleines Beispiel hierzu

Oder eben der klassische TCP/IP Broadcast.


----------



## sockeqwe (25. Apr 2007)

Ja ich möchte da so wie zum Beispiel bei Counter Strike das da alle Server die sich im Netzwerk befinden angezeigt werden ...

und eigentlich weiß der Client den Port des Servers nicht ... da der Server den Port selbst bestimmen kann ...


Hm weis da nicht wirklich weiter ...


----------



## GoWa (26. Apr 2007)

Also bei sowas fällt mir dann auch nur noch portscannen ein.
Wobei man dann noch bei jedem offenen port prüfen muss ob der gewünschte Dienst dahinter steckt.

Ich wüsste auch nicht das der CS Server selber einen Broadcast macht (sonst könnte man diesen abfangen).
Der CS Client selber frägt ja auch nur eine kleine Bandbreite an Ports ab. Den rest muss man auch manuell tippen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (26. Apr 2007)

Du glaubst doch nicht das Steam nen Broadcast übers komplette WAN abzieht??
Wenn ein Server gestartet wird meldet der sich bei den SteamServern und ist so bekannt. Und dein Steamclient holt von nem Steamserver sämtliche dort bekannten Server.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## GoWa (26. Apr 2007)

Dachte da auch eher an LAN. Dachte mal das es da ein spiel gab das LANs gerade zu mit Broadcast geflooded hat (oder war das HSLW ? egal).
Aber wenn das Server ermitteln übers Internet(WAN) gehen soll.
Dann hat derjenige ganz andere Probleme als nen "simplen" Broadcast.


----------

